# Soil Test Results - High pH



## TheRick (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey everyone, I'm wondering if you can help give any pointers with my recent soil test from Logan Labs. I have clay soil, and my house was build 3.5 years ago, so the lawn is somewhat new, but I'm trying my best to get the soil in a good condition. Now that I got the soil test done, and looked at the thread about interpreting Logan Labs results I have a feeling what is off, but just not sure how to fix it...

One thing that stuck out to me was my pH being so high, what should I do about that? My OM was lower than I expected. I mainly use Milo for the past few years. Should I be topdressing with compost to help this? I also noticed my Ca:Mg ratio was a little low. Looks like I should also add some Potassium, probably from mainly using Milo. Anything I should do about the trace elements?










Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your calcium is high that drives your pH. There is nothing realistic you could do about it. Start using Ammonium Sulfate (AS 21-0-0) as your source of nitrogen.

Phosphorous is approaching high. I would avoid more milo.

Yes, you do need pottasium. SOP (0-0-50) is the best option. 1 lb of K per ksqft per rolling month (2lb of SOP per ksqft).

Iron looks good, but not available at your pH. FAS would help with color.


----------



## TheRick (Aug 21, 2018)

Excellent! Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

There is a problem with that report. Those Cation values would not result in a CEC of 17, more like 11. Most likely the reported Ca value is under-reported for some reason (clerical error?), but sometimes in the past when that has happened, Logan's other reported values like pH have also been incorrect. However, if it's just a mistake on Ca, that wouldn't affect the validity of g-man's recommendations (although I disagree with his assessment that Ca drives pH ).


----------

